# If you are easily hated on and gossiped about u are winning in life



## Deleted member 14499 (Feb 23, 2022)

In my old gay ass high school I was among the attractive dudes there and I’m 6 foot 3. You might ask why I’m here, well this site is just entertaining to me and it made me realize how much looks factor into your lifestyle. 

To this day (4 years after graduating) I still have random people from my HS who gossip about me when I go to supermarkets I don’t want to get into what they are probably talking about but when you are attractive your life is a movie. There was one dude who literally walked past me while I was in the checkout aisle just to smirk at me and get a closer look at how much I changed then ran back to his friends like I don’t have eyes in the back of my head. My childhood anxiety has made hyper aware so I can really read social situations. 

Anyways, Everyone is waiting for you to fuck up and when you do they will always talk behind your back it could be years and years later. But this is free dopamine to me lmao. You think if U were an ugly ass dude so many people would waste their precious breath talking about u? If they hate it means u are doing something right.

EVERYWHERE I GO people compete with me EVERY... WHERE
I have pretty boy looks to me so even women compete wit me bro it’s crazy but I see it as a gift i don’t compete with no one but myself
Scariest part is most people who talk shit bout me I couldn’t tell you there name nor could I recognize even their face. Envy can be brutal. Envy brings in enemies from all corners people who you don’t even know exist.But I learned something new from this.

Basically,The most good looking people don’t talk about me or really “compete” and if they do it’s brief and behind my back. 

The average/ slightly below averege looking ones get excited when they see good looking people fail and rush to talk about it but still have the common decency to kind of hide it (I’m hella hyper aware so I can tell when someone is talkin bout me).

But boy the incel/ugly ones literally make it known and try their best to publicly talk shit bout you and make you down. These are the ones who compete with you every single day day in day out.

I go to the gym and they flex their muscles and flip their hair in the mirror right beside me just to show “they got it too”. I ask one of my good looking friends if this happened and he says it happens all the time to him too. 

I’m deadass this happens on the daily. but I see it as Cope they need to let that out their system so they can feel better about themselves.

Anyhow bottom line is when you are tall and good looking as a man you will have pussy at every corner and women will chase you 

But be prepared to be hated in every workplace,school, and a lot of family memebers will envy you. FOR NO FUCKING REASON .

.Essentially, when u GL you can’t trust anybody except those closest to you and always expect for people to be on your dick in a bad way. But don’t give them any attention and have tunnel vision on achieving your goals and finding hapiness.


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Feb 23, 2022)

retroblaze said:


> In my old gay ass high school I was among the attractive dudes there and I’m 6 foot 3. You might ask why I’m here, well this site is just entertaining to me and it made me realize how much looks factor into your lifestyle.
> 
> To this day (4 years after graduating) I still have random people from my HS who gossip about me when I go to supermarkets I don’t want to get into what they are probably talking about but when you are attractive your life is a movie. There was one dude who literally walked past me while I was in the checkout aisle just to smirk at me and get a closer look at how much I changed then ran back to his friends like I don’t have eyes in the back of my head. My childhood anxiety has made hyper aware so I can really read social situations.
> 
> ...


Tales from Kazakhstan , but if real good on you lad


----------



## xanny (Feb 23, 2022)

I can brutally relate


----------



## Deleted member 14499 (Feb 23, 2022)

pianoboy123 said:


> Tales from Kazakhstan , but if real good on you lad


Of course it’s real who would lie about something like this and what would they gain 😭


----------



## Deleted member 14499 (Feb 23, 2022)

hebbewem said:


> Alot of text that i dident read


Yeah I doubt anyone will read all this I’m grateful I enjoy reading y’all be lazy af


----------



## Deleted member 16375 (Feb 23, 2022)

It was like that for me in middle school because I went to the school dance with a stacy.


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Feb 23, 2022)

U think ur the main character in everyones life, people gossip about everyone...


----------



## one job away (Feb 23, 2022)

hebbewem said:


> Alot of text that i dident read


Fr. Read more words of your 1 sentence response than OPs essay


----------



## Deleted member 14499 (Feb 23, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> U think ur the main character in everyones life, people gossip about everyone...


I mean you’re not wrong but having that mentality is a good thing in my eyes so imma keep doing me


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Feb 23, 2022)

dnrd but my friends made it a big deal when I failed about my relationship


----------



## Sick (Feb 23, 2022)

retroblaze said:


> Of course it’s real who would lie about something like this and what would they gain 😭


Attention on a loser forum


----------



## Deleted member 14499 (Feb 23, 2022)

Sick said:


> Attention on a loser forum


Nahh Thank God I ain’t that down bad


----------



## Hueless (Feb 23, 2022)

Dnr + tales from the basement


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 23, 2022)

@StrangerDanger @volcelfatcel he's back


----------



## Deleted member 14499 (Feb 24, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> @StrangerDanger @volcelfatcel he's back


 and who the fuck are u


----------



## loksr (Feb 24, 2022)

Not reading all that but if people HATE YOU you’re not gl sorry
Anyone who thinks being gl = being hated has 0 experience with being gl ngl


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Feb 24, 2022)

retroblaze said:


> In my old gay ass high school I was among the attractive dudes there and I’m 6 foot 3. You might ask why I’m here, well this site is just entertaining to me and it made me realize how much looks factor into your lifestyle.
> 
> To this day (4 years after graduating) I still have random people from my HS who gossip about me when I go to supermarkets I don’t want to get into what they are probably talking about but when you are attractive your life is a movie. There was one dude who literally walked past me while I was in the checkout aisle just to smirk at me and get a closer look at how much I changed then ran back to his friends like I don’t have eyes in the back of my head. My childhood anxiety has made hyper aware so I can really read social situations.
> 
> ...


Tales of a schizo greycel


----------



## mazzi (Feb 24, 2022)

kys


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 27, 2022)

How attractive would you say you are from 1 to 10


----------



## Deleted member 15669 (Feb 27, 2022)

been experiencing this my whole life tbh


----------



## nietzsche (Feb 27, 2022)

Theory: sympathy only exists for people who u think u are better than.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Feb 27, 2022)

yeah even old school friends when they seen me i could tell they spoke about me behind by back after.

even some close friends laugh say when i get rejected after approaching a girl for example (they paint it as banter but deep down theyre happy you failed).

truth is when you are a decent level ppl dont wanna se you do well or much better than them. human nature 101 man shame.


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Feb 27, 2022)

I'm a God


----------



## JayAscension (Feb 27, 2022)

retroblaze said:


> I mean you’re not wrong but having that mentality is a good thing in my eyes so imma keep doing me


Exactly,main character mindset is the way!  your more focused on yourself. Even though your obviously not the main character literally. It's good to have such that view of life.


----------



## 2d v2 (Mar 3, 2022)

loksr said:


> Not reading all that but if people HATE YOU you’re not gl sorry
> Anyone who thinks being gl = being hated has 0 experience with being gl ngl


Not the way it works

When ugly faggots or bluepilled retards see someone who they primally know is better, they try to cherry pick every little thing that they can think of in order to feel superior/at the same level.

Like for example, someone might try to bring you down just so they can try to make you think they are "at the same level" but they will always first try to bring you down. In highschool I was generally unaware of how these tactics worked, I was just a clearheaded tall skinny kid who mainly played video games, but I would notice this and just agree when people compared them self to me.

Later on down the line especially from 19 onward I started getting pissed off when I saw this type of manipulation, I would instantly start bringing people down as soon as I heard any critical insult. I had done too much work, worked out too much, meditated and physically had tried to achieve greatness, so I wasn't down for it anymore.

Now adays if it happens I will make sure the person feels mogged and knows it's a game I won't back down from. Since I have a larger jaw then most men I will usually just get close and stare them down with a blank expression if i hear and insults or sense any type of envious behavior. If they continue I will start blackpilling them and telling them why girls do not go for their type, and how girls are not gonna like him because he acts confident, because they are trash in comparison to me. This goes for any bluepilled dumbass I've worked with or go to school with. People need to be called out on this shit.

As far as the gossip goes, yes ugly people will gossip you. The way you can tell if you are better is if girls find you more attractive.

I've never had the desire to go shit talk someone who didn't do anything, because they present no threat, therefore I don't care to waste my good energy and be negative for no reason. I love people in general, and these types of actions are annoying, but most people simply won't spend all their energy and effort trying to bring you down because they ultimately will end up fucking them self over, and anyone over 5 PSL knows this by instinct.

TLDR; ugly people think they can be better then you by shit talking you with other ugly people. Call them out and blackpill them every single time. If they come back for more, shove them down again. They will be more beaten and submissive each time you see them, but may the always and forever eternally shit talk you with other ltn bluepillers.

Or u can just not give a fuck and have fun with them when you see fit.

Or just ignore because you can live a beautiful sublime life of freedom and happiness and see low energy people as the scum they are, animals.


----------



## loksr (Mar 4, 2022)

2d v2 said:


> Not the way it works
> 
> When ugly faggots or bluepilled retards see someone who they primally know is better, they try to cherry pick every little thing that they can think of in order to feel superior/at the same level.
> 
> ...


Lol I skimmed but tell me you’re an average looking narcy who overrates himself without telling me you’re an average looking narcy who overrates himself

You can’t tell me shit on this topic tbh
Anything I talk about is from firsthand experience, I’m not guessing. When I see something that openly contradicts literally all of my experiences, I consider it either a larp or someone lacking the awareness to really know what’s causing their issue.

Literally have never had a bad word said about me. now let’s give the benefit of the doubt, if you’re a massive asshole/openly narcy then maybe you can fuck up your halo effect, but in that case that’s not “muh subhumans being subhumans again” that’s just you being autistic (it works the same with ugly people, they always say shit like “I’m hated because I’m ugly” but then you find out they’re autistic, fedora clad, unwashed fans of my little pony with neo-nazi beliefs, without fail)

looking through your shitposts it becomes clear that you're probably kind of an asshole, that's what's making people "gossip" about you, not your looks


----------



## Rt-Rust1 (Mar 4, 2022)

Tales from the basement


----------



## Korea (Mar 4, 2022)

loksr said:


> Lol I skimmed but tell me you’re an average looking narcy who overrates himself without telling me you’re an average looking narcy who overrates himself
> 
> You can’t tell me shit on this topic tbh
> Anything I talk about is from firsthand experience, I’m not guessing. When I see something that openly contradicts literally all of my experiences, I consider it either a larp or someone lacking the awareness to really know what’s causing their issue.
> ...


You cannot take him seriously.

All of his tales are straight outta the basement.


----------



## Smoke Fanboy (Mar 4, 2022)

Deleted member 14499 said:


> To this day (4 years after graduating) I still have random people from my HS who gossip about me when I go to supermarkets I don’t want to get into what they are probably talking about but when you are attractive your life is a movie.


I wouldn't claim to "win in life" if i were stuck in the town i went to the HS tbh


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Mar 6, 2022)

Can't really relate but you right tho


----------



## Deleted member 17308 (Mar 6, 2022)

Dnrd, tales.org


----------



## Cuervo (Mar 6, 2022)

I've said it many times but I have a way above average face (won't show it tho) + good colouring blue eyes + in an ethnic country. I get stared a lot, but I am also an introvert who gets good grades. Guess what? I had a classmate who talked about how I coast through life thinking I am superior to others, that I think I am better than others, etc. In fact, once he admitted he didn't introduce me to any of his girl friends cause he thought I'd steal his light (basically MOG HIM). So yeah, normies are aware of the mog.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Mar 6, 2022)

Gossipcel


----------



## banjojones (Mar 8, 2022)

d


Deleted member 14499 said:


> In my old gay ass high school I was among the attractive dudes there and I’m 6 foot 3. You might ask why I’m here, well this site is just entertaining to me and it made me realize how much looks factor into your lifestyle.
> 
> To this day (4 years after graduating) I still have random people from my HS who gossip about me when I go to supermarkets I don’t want to get into what they are probably talking about but when you are attractive your life is a movie. There was one dude who literally walked past me while I was in the checkout aisle just to smirk at me and get a closer look at how much I changed then ran back to his friends like I don’t have eyes in the back of my head. My childhood anxiety has made hyper aware so I can really read social situations.
> 
> ...


dude no one cares about you. no disrespect but normies live RICH AND FULFILLING LIVES we couldn't FATHOM. They are simply too busy going to work, dating, going to gym/dance class to even piss on you if you were on fire


----------



## NeedToSucceed (Mar 13, 2022)

loksr said:


> Not reading all that but if people HATE YOU you’re not gl sorry
> Anyone who thinks being gl = being hated has 0 experience with being gl ngl


its not so much hatred but envy. people love to see you lose if you're superior to them. they wish they were like you but they pray on your downfall at the same time. My best friend is really gl and I notice that other guys seem to hate his guts just because he has success with women


----------



## loksr (Mar 13, 2022)

NeedToSucceed said:


> its not so much hatred but envy. people love to see you lose if you're superior to them. they wish they were like you but they pray on your downfall at the same time. My best friend is really gl and I notice that other guys seem to hate his guts just because he has success with women


Maybe deeply in private, almost never to your face.

People want to treat you well when you’re gl, it is what it is


----------

